# T-Top For A G3



## Bob Landry (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm looking at T-tops for my G3 1860 CC DLX. I've narrowed down between Fishmaster and Stryker, both being under $1000. Has anyone had any experience with these manufacturers. I've looked at the installation instructions on-line for both and everything appears to be pretty straight forward.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 23, 2011)

If you're talking about the collapsable canvas tops, I have one off of my g3 180hp I'd let go cheap. I have no use for it. You would just have to check and make sure it works for your boat as well.


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a bimini. I'm looking towards a fixed T-top.


----------



## Badbagger (Nov 23, 2011)

I have looked at both online. Google search them and you'll find some decent info. I'm working on buying a 22' Xpress CC and will be adding a T-Top.
Not sure which yet, Stryker seems to be structurally designed a bit better and I am on their email list and forever getting "special offers". NOW and during the next month or two is the time to buy one.


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 23, 2011)

I had been looking at Fishmaster, but I actually went to the boat today and did some measurments and I just can't get that one to work. I'm going to give Stryker a second look. FM was my first choice because of the folding ability.


----------



## Badbagger (Nov 23, 2011)

Should fit. Follow this link and on the left frame scroll down to G3 for customer photos. There's an 1860 DLX with one on it and a 1756 with one on it.
Consoles are the same. You'd be without the rod holders I do believe though. Stryker makes a folding top as well though.

https://www.fishmaster.com/CustomerPhotos/index.htm


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 25, 2011)

The G3 DLX shown on Fishmaster's site is a jet model I think, and the console is way forward. Mine is a standard version DLX and my console location is more like the plain-jane version shown.

I was trapped in the box, thinking that the rear vertical supports had to be lined up with the rear of the console. After lookin through all of the customer photos on Fishmaster's site, I saw several installations with the rear support very far forward, and they really didn't look that bad. my concern was that the canopy would extend back so far that it covered the motor, and would provide very little shade in front of the console. I'm back to looking at the Fishmaster because of the folding option. Stryker's folding version is too much $$$, plus the styling just doesn't seem right for the simple Jon boat styling of the G3


----------



## Badbagger (Nov 26, 2011)

Good deal. I've been looking for a new to me or used boat. Found a NEW G3 1966 DLX with a tunnel, nice rod rack and a 24V TM for $14k. Going to try my damndest to make it work out here in a couple of hours when the dealership opens. If it works out, I'll be searching for a TTop myself.


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 26, 2011)

Badbagger said:


> Good deal. I've been looking for a new to me or used boat. Found a NEW G3 1966 DLX with a tunnel, nice rod rack and a 24V TM for $14k. Going to try my damndest to make it work out here in a couple of hours when the dealership opens. If it works out, I'll be searching for a TTop myself.



That's a great price for a 1966. I'd be all over that one. My nearest G3 deler wanted $14K + TTL for a new 1648, I turned around and walked. The Tracker dealer was a little better but the biggest motor was a 60HP and that was an option . I found my 1860 with a 90 HP Yammie for $8995 and it's an '06. I drove down to Rockport to look at it and that boat is welded up like a tank. I did a test drive and bought it on the spot. It was the only G3 1860 for sale in Texas, so they must be good boats.. It had a lot of salt water issues from lack of maint, mostly electrical, but I was looking for a good hull and a low hours motor and I've restored everything else. I put around $1000 in it and have pretty much a new boat. I completely rewired it, added a charging relay, Racor filer, replaced seats, rod holders, etc, everything that had been eaten up by UV. 
If you don't have covered storage for it, go to iboats and get a cover.


----------



## Badbagger (Nov 27, 2011)

Indeed a deal. Someone beat me to it by a couple of hours. It's suppose to be picked up Tues but if deal falls through, I'm next in line.
Found a 2011 1860 DLX I can get for $14,500 with a 90 4 stroke but not much of a move from the 1756 I just sold. Just a little wider.


----------

